# Excel Holiday Song Array Formula?



## marc j (Dec 8, 2012)

Happy Holidays,

Can anybody help? (one cell at a time)

A1=Excel rows, excel rows,
B1=Excel to the max
C1=Oh, what function it is to right
D1=In a one array offset sumproduct 
E1=




Enjoy, Have fun
Marc


----------



## Michael M (Dec 8, 2012)

What the ?????


----------



## Vidar (Dec 8, 2012)

My suggestion goes goes like this:


```
Sub Xmas_Song()
    Dim Holiday As Long
    Dim IsOver As Single
    
    On Error GoTo HappyNewYear
     
    Do Until Holiday = IsOver
        Range("A1").Value = "Excel rows, excel rows,"
        Range("B1").Value = "Excel to the max"
        Range("C1").Value = "Oh, what function it is to right"
        Range("D1").Value = "In a one array offset sumproduct"
        Range("E1").Value = ""
        
        IsOver = IsOver + 1
        If IsOver = 7 Then GoTo HappyNewYear
    Loop
 
     
HappyNewYear:

End Sub
```

Vidar


----------



## marc j (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry I was away, 
Love it!
Happy Holidays!


----------



## xenou (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't forget to use speak cells and let Excel sing it to you.


----------



## Gerald Higgins (Dec 12, 2012)

That's fine for the chorus, but aren't we forgetting

Dashing down the rows
In a one-tab open file
Over charts we go
Scrolling all the way

etc etc . . .


----------

